
Disney unveils a prototype virtual-reality jacket - mpweiher
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2018/04/26/disney-unveils-a-prototype-virtual-reality-jacket-to-simulate-hugs-punches-and-a-snake-gas-powered-vibrations/
======
daenz
It's interesting but I can't help but think we'll look back at videos like
these the same way we look at artists renditions of futuristic sky-cities with
people flying jet packs to work. The future in this area is eventually going
to be some kind of neural interface to inject sensation into our brains, not
inflating bags of air in a jacket.

~~~
martin-adams
I agree with looking back and it looking like a crazy way to solve the
problem. However, I do think these solutions are critical to achieve the brain
injected sensation.

Since advancement of technology is usually derived from adoption of older
technology to fund the new advancement, this solution is a great way to prove
that people actually want this type of immersive experience. If they do, the
race is on to lower the cost and improve the convenience. Without it, we
probably wont see much.

I see 3D glasses as the same. The idea that people would wear glasses to watch
a 3D movie is crazy when you consider that we already see 3D without glasses,
and the solution should therefore be in the TV, not on our face.

Or taxi drivers in a world where cars drive themselves.

~~~
SlowRobotAhead
The day we have brain injected sensations... is the start of the fall of
society.

You think we can handle that kind of leisure? We're failing at posting
pictures and oversharing information because of the dopamine hit.

~~~
martin-adams
I agree, right now we wouldn't be able to handle the effect. I feel it will
take new generations who will be able to handle it. Much like movies today are
more intense, fast paced and pushing the envelope that 30 years ago. Not
saying it's right though.

------
btown
This is far from the first of its kind:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haptic_suit](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haptic_suit)

------
thedarkginger
Tried the multiplayer VR experience at Disney in Orlando recently (Star Wars
themed shooter game in teams 4 of connected headsets).

It was cool but the ability to integrate the physical side is definitely a
limitation (i.e. getting shot at by Stormtroopers, and I think they tried to
add an unconvincing rumble effect using the backpack if memory serves).

------
256cats
This one is also worth mentioning: [https://senso.me/](https://senso.me/)

